# Wingless Fruit Flies Info



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Dendroboard members.

I would like to ask any of you guys if *(Wingless Fruit Flies) are ok for DartFrogs (Dendrobates leucomelas ) and (Dendrobates azureus ).*

Not sure *how big* the flies are as i never heard of the Wingless Fruit Flies till today. 

Also do the *Wingless Fruit Flies reproduce *at the same rate of the normal Winged Fruit Flies.

Any addvice would be very greatfull as im relay new to dartfrogs, i just set up my viv and should be getting some frogs in a few weeeks.


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Wingless or flightless fruit flys are usually the choice food for dart frogs...You can buy cultures from a lot of the sponsors on here, but the good way to go is to culture your own fruit flys (way cheaper). You can do a simple search on here how to culture fruit flys (very easy). A culture can produce thousands of flies.


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Andy
Thanks for your info, im going to order some then straight away and start the culture off then, this will be so much better than the flies with wings as i wont get so many buzzing around in our house

cheers andy.



andy.fabitz said:


> Wingless or flightless fruit flys are usually the choice food for dart frogs...You can buy cultures from a lot of the sponsors on here, but the good way to go is to culture your own fruit flys (way cheaper). You can do a simple search on here how to culture fruit flys (very easy). A culture can produce thousands of flies.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Most people find that wingless (apterous) fruit flies are a bit less prolific than flightless (vestigial) fruit flies. Wingless also run a bit smaller, move like an ant and are great for smaller frogs/froglets. Flightless while possessing wings are incapable of flight and hop like a flea. Some people also work with curly wing (glider) fruit flies that can glide for 6-8 inches (15-20 centimeters). 

Some people also find that they get more fliers out of wingless cultures, presumably due to contamination by wild type flies and the fact that a simple genetic cross gives the ability to fly.

You may find the following thread to be of use as well.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/18630-fruit-fly-culturing-mini-howto.html

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello bill.
The link you gave was relay good information, thanks for that mate and for your info. 



elmoisfive said:


> Most people find that wingless (apterous) fruit flies are a bit less prolific than flightless (vestigial) fruit flies. Wingless also run a bit smaller, move like an ant and are great for smaller frogs/froglets. Flightless while possessing wings are incapable of flight and hop like a flea. Some people also work with curly wing (glider) fruit flies that can glide for 6-8 inches (15-20 centimeters).
> 
> Some people also find that they get more fliers out of wingless cultures, presumably due to contamination by wild type flies and the fact that a simple genetic cross gives the ability to fly.
> 
> ...


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

andy.fabitz said:


> Wingless or flightless fruit flys are usually the choice food for dart frogs...You can buy cultures from a lot of the sponsors on here, but the good way to go is to culture your own fruit flys (way cheaper). You can do a simple search on here how to culture fruit flys (very easy). A culture can produce thousands of flies.


I only use Turkish Gliders and Wingless, but feed a variety of other insects as well. For me both are very prolific and produce very good size amount of flies for me. I have tried many varieties and to be honest the Mel's are the best (at least in time frame wise) that is just what I have experienced in the time I have had dart frogs.


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Merek.
Thanks for the intersting comment, i was wondering as im new to darts, what was the Mel's, sory but not sure what that is. 
Thanks Merek.



atlfrog said:


> I only use Turkish Gliders and Wingless, but feed a variety of other insects as well. For me both are very prolific and produce very good size amount of flies for me. I have tried many varieties and to be honest the Mel's are the best (at least in time frame wise) that is just what I have experienced in the time I have had dart frogs.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

exboyz04 said:


> Hi Merek.
> Thanks for the intersting comment, i was wondering as im new to darts, what was the Mel's, sory but not sure what that is.
> Thanks Merek.


There are two types of Fruit flies used here on dendroboard. D. Hydei and D. melanogaster. I use the D. melanogaster as I feel that they are the best for me, but we all have our likes and dislikes.  Below is a great site on the them. Need anything else we all be happy to help.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drosophila_melanogaster


----------

